# PC-Worx von Phoenix



## schlumpf_schlaubi (28 September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache gerade eine Projektarbeit in der Techniker-Schule und wir müssen dabei ausschließlich Steuerungs-Komponenten von Phoenix verwenden. Die SPS ist mit PC-Worx zu programmieren, habe aber leider
nur Grundkenntnisse in S5 u. S7. 
Mir steht auch nur die im Programm enthaltene Hilfedatei zur Verfügung.
Bei mir tauchen so grundlegende Fragen auf wie: Welche Bausteine stehen 
mir zur Verfügung, wie schreibe ich Funktionen, wie strukturiert man am 
günstigsten?
Wo kann ich außer bei Phoenix noch
Informationen bekommen, bzw. wer kann mir Beispielprogramme schicken?
Wer hat noch Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
Ich freue mich über eure Hilfe!
Gruß Markus


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2004)

Hallo,

vielleicht hier:

http://www.vogel-buchverlag.de/asp/viewbuch.asp?buchID=229

oder 

http://www.kw-software.de 

(vermutlich hängen VX-Worx und Multiprog zuammen)


----------



## drfunfrock (13 Oktober 2004)

schlumpf_schlaubi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wer hat noch Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
> Ich freue mich über eure Hilfe!
> Gruß Markus



Du kannst mit PC-Worx ST benutzen, welche in diversen Büchern gut dokumentiert ist.  Die Hilfe-Datei enthält ansonsten alles Notwendige.  Was meiner Meinung nach nicht möglich ist, wenn du symbolische Konstanten benutzen möchtest. Ein Bsp. mit meinem allerersten Experiment  sende ich dir per PM.

Doc Funfrock


----------

